# My first Kimber



## gunluver (Jul 23, 2009)

I have been a long time fan of 1911's, but for years have just not bought one......I guess I couldn't justify the price. Well I finally took the plunge and bought my first 1911, a Kimber Team Match. Found it barely used in perfect condition and at the right price. 
So far I don't know why anyone would complain about a Kimber. Was told the previous owner only shot 50 rounds through it....which I can believe considering the condition and the fact that the adjustable sights were WAY off. So I cleaned and lubed it and went right to the range. Put 200 rounds through it my first day....2 different brands of FMJ(winchester white box and blazer, 50 each), 80 rounds of reloads (loaded a little light), and then 20 federal hydroshocks. NOT ONE SINGLE MALFUNCTION of any type. And here I thought I would come across all kinds of FTE and FTF in the first 500 rounds! 
Went to the range again a week later (with NO cleaning of the Kimber, on purpose) and shot another 100 rounds of WWB. Again, perfect everytime I pulled the trigger.

Not only am I am happy with the looks of this gun (I changed the grips), but it is the most accurate handgun I have ever owned! So, I guess you can count me in as another happy Kimber owner.


----------



## Sully2 (Mar 9, 2010)

That makes at least 2 of us....:mrgreen:


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

Nice grips! Are they Ebony dymondwood?


----------



## gunluver (Jul 23, 2009)

YFZ.....no, not ebony. They are charcoal silvertone dymondwood from Raasco grips. Nice fit and feel and a very good price.


----------



## cougartex (Jan 2, 2010)

Very nice, congratulations.


----------



## Josser (Dec 28, 2009)

Congrats on your New Kimber! Those grips really set it off!


----------



## mfritch (Nov 23, 2010)

*What to do when it's new.....*

Santa just arrived with my new Kimber Pro Carry II 9mm, 4 inch with Crimson Trace grips. I like the fit, finish and feel of the gun. I have not fired it yet because I want to find out what peoples' ideas are on how to do the initial break-in. I recall reading several peoples' ideas about completely disassembling the 1911 and soaking it in some type of penetrating lubricant to prep the parts for use. Does anyone have some suggestions as to what I might consider?


----------



## recoilguy (Apr 30, 2009)

Nicely played!!!

RCG


----------



## mfritch (Nov 23, 2010)

Thanks for the kudos, but do you have any hot ideas about how to prep a brand new handgun? I'd like to do this before I fire it as it will most likely never be this pristine and uncontaminated again.


----------



## kimberguyeclispe (Dec 4, 2010)

gunluver said:


> I have been a long time fan of 1911's, but for years have just not bought one......I guess I couldn't justify the price. Well I finally took the plunge and bought my first 1911, a Kimber Team Match. Found it barely used in perfect condition and at the right price.
> So far I don't know why anyone would complain about a Kimber. Was told the previous owner only shot 50 rounds through it....which I can believe considering the condition and the fact that the adjustable sights were WAY off. So I cleaned and lubed it and went right to the range. Put 200 rounds through it my first day....2 different brands of FMJ(winchester white box and blazer, 50 each), 80 rounds of reloads (loaded a little light), and then 20 federal hydroshocks. NOT ONE SINGLE MALFUNCTION of any type. And here I thought I would come across all kinds of FTE and FTF in the first 500 rounds!
> Went to the range again a week later (with NO cleaning of the Kimber, on purpose) and shot another 100 rounds of WWB. Again, perfect everytime I pulled the trigger.
> 
> Not only am I am happy with the looks of this gun (I changed the grips), but it is the most accurate handgun I have ever owned! So, I guess you can count me in as another happy Kimber owner.


nice purchase welcome to the wonderful world of kimber handguns. that's one hell of a pickup . I assume this is not going to be a carry pistol and for range/home protection use?

I had a Kimber Pro TLE II for carrying but felt it to be a little to big and now have a Eclipse Ultra for carrying purposes but i plan on getting a full size for the range. Might have to look into the Team Match


----------



## mfritch (Nov 23, 2010)

Does anyone have a recommendation for the initial preparation, firing and break-in of a new 1911? I would like to do the best for my new Kimber 4", 9mm,SS Kimber Pro Carry II and would like to hear what people recommend.


----------



## VietVet68 (Jan 10, 2010)

mfritch said:


> Does anyone have a recommendation for the initial preparation, firing and break-in of a new 1911? I would like to do the best for my new Kimber 4", 9mm,SS Kimber Pro Carry II and would like to hear what people recommend.


Please start your own thread and don't hijack someone else's.


----------



## VietVet68 (Jan 10, 2010)

gunluver said:


> I have been a long time fan of 1911's, but for years have just not bought one......I guess I couldn't justify the price. Well I finally took the plunge and bought my first 1911, a Kimber Team Match. Found it barely used in perfect condition and at the right price.
> So far I don't know why anyone would complain about a Kimber. Was told the previous owner only shot 50 rounds through it....which I can believe considering the condition and the fact that the adjustable sights were WAY off. So I cleaned and lubed it and went right to the range. Put 200 rounds through it my first day....2 different brands of FMJ(winchester white box and blazer, 50 each), 80 rounds of reloads (loaded a little light), and then 20 federal hydroshocks. NOT ONE SINGLE MALFUNCTION of any type. And here I thought I would come across all kinds of FTE and FTF in the first 500 rounds!
> Went to the range again a week later (with NO cleaning of the Kimber, on purpose) and shot another 100 rounds of WWB. Again, perfect everytime I pulled the trigger.
> 
> Not only am I am happy with the looks of this gun (I changed the grips), but it is the most accurate handgun I have ever owned! So, I guess you can count me in as another happy Kimber owner.


She's a beauty, enjoy your time with her. Did you really polish the mag and casings?:mrgreen:


----------



## EliWolfe (Nov 20, 2010)

Congrats on the Kimber. I am not a hardcore 1911 guy, but I do appreciate the beauty of the Kimbers I've seen. If I was to get a 1911, it would most definitely be a 3" Kimber in good old .45ACP.
Happy shooting,
Eli


----------



## VietVet68 (Jan 10, 2010)




----------



## RevoTivo44 (May 3, 2011)

very nice gun i like the grips


----------



## spanish073187 (Dec 22, 2010)

Very nice Kimber, congrats!


----------

